# The best wheel sealant results???



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

Guys,

Im after opinion on alloy wheel sealing please.

At the minute, i have 3 options open to me.

They are:

AG SRP, followed by EGP
CG Jetseal 109
Poorboys wheel sealant

I've been previously impressed by the AG route, similarly with the PB, especially when layered twice or 3 times. Never tried the Jetseal on alloys tbh.

Any tried and tested definates from the pros? Im after both looks and longevity.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Only used PB and Jetseal and couldn't really tell a lot apart in appearance or ease of cleaning.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Only used Autoglym SRP x3 and the wheels looks very clean :thumb:


----------



## Beemer 330 (Oct 8, 2010)

same here, only use AG but the results are interesting on the Poorboys stuff so may give that a go.

damn this detailing is adictive :devil:


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

I layered my wheels with 3 coats of PB Wheel Sealant, and it still kicks water and dust out after 2 months  cleaning a wheel has never been easier now


----------



## deano_uk (Apr 29, 2007)

I've had good results with Jetseal, easy to clean and seems to last fairly well on a car doing 600 miles per week.


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

What about Gtechniq C5!


----------



## Beemer 330 (Oct 8, 2010)

AcN said:


> I layered my wheels with 3 coats of PB Wheel Sealant, and it still kicks water and dust out after 2 months  cleaning a wheel has never been easier now


Good results


----------



## Beemer 330 (Oct 8, 2010)

pete5570 said:


> What about Gtechniq C5!


This came up on another post and the review on the website looked really good.


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Beemer 330 said:


> This came up on another post and the review on the website looked really good.


All their stuff get rave reviews. I am seriously considering switching from my products to this stuff. I know a few guys who have started using their stuff and they highly recommend them.


----------



## Mr_Scisco (Oct 22, 2009)

Don't discount FK100p also. Gets some good comments on here for wheels and it's good for the money as can be used as a sealent on paint. I know you have made a poll for what you have but always worth a shout.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

I must say I never thought poorboys wheel sealant lasted too long, I have never used SRP + EGP on wheels, only on paint but I can only imagine its just as good on wheels so gets my vote.


----------



## Bungleaio (Jul 18, 2010)

I've used the PB stuff for a while and it works a treat. I've recently got some new wheels and I've put 2 coats of AG HD wax under 2 coats of the PB stuff. 

It's been on for a month now and the wheels bead up a treat in the wet.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

I've not used any of the 3 in your poll, but would choose the PB wheel sealant.

I'm personally of the opinion whereby wheels are the one part of a car which needs a specific product designed solely for wheels.

The last few years I've been using Chem Guys Wheel Guard which is by all accounts very similar to the PB stuff & have been more than happy with its performance.

I've since discovered C5 from the clever people @ Gtechniq & that makes the wheel guard seem mediocre at best:thumb:


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

Chris_VRS said:


> I've not used any of the 3 in your poll, but would choose the PB wheel sealant.
> 
> I'm personally of the opinion whereby wheels are the one part of a car which needs a specific product designed solely for wheels.
> 
> ...


How do you find the durability of the CG wheel guard? 
I've just bought some and am waiting for a chance to get all my wheels off before winter :lol:


----------



## dogfox (Apr 5, 2009)

I have used PB for two years now with 3+ coats renewed every 6 months
on my wheels which keeps the inner sides free of the black stuff.

Dogfox


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Turkleton said:


> How do you find the durability of the CG wheel guard?
> I've just bought some and am waiting for a chance to get all my wheels off before winter :lol:


Not bad at all, definately 2 or more layers required..should make your wheels easy to keep clean in the coming months:thumb:


----------



## Aeroandy (Sep 2, 2009)

GTechniq C5!


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

pete5570 said:


> What about Gtechniq C5!


a "best wheel sealant results" thread without the best wheel sealant in :doublesho


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

how long does the little bottle of 15mL last ? 1 application or more ?


----------



## Ryan90VRS (Sep 17, 2010)

when i got my alloys refurbed in september i polished them with AG UDS (its all i've got) and sealed with the AG wheel sealent spray and it's still a doddle getting brake dust off deffo easier because i used to have to get some alloy wheel cleaner on them before now i just use warm soapy water. Worked for me, i'm going to be using FK1000p on them next though.


----------



## Jonny_McC (Apr 19, 2010)

Defo C5!!


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Nanolex Pro/ FK1000p/Gtechniq C5
Don`t spend your money on anything else with the exception of C2 maybe.


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

I applied SRP & EGP in July, and they are still beading in todays rain, so it has to get my vote, that said I havent used the other two options so bear that in mind.

Tony


----------



## Beemer 330 (Oct 8, 2010)

03OKH said:


> I applied SRP & EGP in July, and they are still beading in todays rain, so it has to get my vote, that said I havent used the other two options so bear that in mind.
> 
> Tony


Great results there. how many layers of SRP did you put on?


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

What ever sealant you use on your wheels, top with SV Autobahn, leaves a lovely finish..


----------



## Clb Ltd (Apr 24, 2007)

what about Rimwax & Angelwax wheel sealant.


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

DIESEL DAVE said:


> Nanolex Pro/ FK1000p/Gtechniq C5
> Don`t spend your money on anything else with the exception of C2 maybe.


You loved WSAS Dave, not so long ago


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

None on your list, but 3 that I use often are-

Nanolex Professional wheel sealant (upgrade product)

Blackfire Wet diamond all metal sealant (high temp resistant)

Swissvax Autobahn.

Before all of the above the alloys are cleaned and pre-cleaned using an acrylic paint cleanser.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Planet Man said:


> You loved WSAS Dave, not so long ago


Still do my friend, its an excellent product and a worthy contender but you know how it is, new things to try and all that


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

AcN said:


> how long does the little bottle of 15mL last ? 1 application or more ?


More! I know it seems a small amount but as you can see on here, this stuff is top drawer. Remember where you put it though, it'll be a while before you need to use it again.


----------



## dan1985 (Jun 24, 2010)

I use smartwax rimwax and it's excellent stuff, only needs applying twice a year and the brake dust comes straight off with a quick blast of the pressure washer


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

dan1985 said:


> I use smartwax rimwax and it's excellent stuff, only needs applying twice a year and the brake dust comes straight off with a quick blast of the pressure washer


Same here, very easy to use and the jar is probably capable of doing 50+ wheels so its good value for money.


----------



## MajorB (Oct 24, 2010)

Can the products mentioned above be used with chrome-polished wheel lips - Nanolex premium sealant, BlackfireAllMetal sealant and Fk1000P ?


----------



## Rodney (May 13, 2007)

Hi guys,

I seem to be lost in abreviations however I'm getting DC5 alloys refurbed in Champ White and want to keep on top of the cleaning. Haven't been on here for ages but instantly feel the Gtechniq is C5 is a good shout.

When i'm standing looking at the fresh alloy, how shall I go about cleaning. Is it best to avoid cleannig an alloy (fresh or otherwise) with a wash such as Megs Goldclass as it contains wax? 

So I'm after a suggestion for cleaning the wheel in the first instance (the wheels would have been covered in snow foam)

Then before you seal the wheel with Gtechniq do you pre treat with something?

As you can tell I'm a bit of a noob.

Ta


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

Poorboys for me. Works very well. 

FK1000p is also a winner.


----------

